# Training for 9 month old



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'd say do the obedience classes. I had Beamer in classes all throughout his life so far and especially through those teenage years. I really never experienced much of the teenage phase that everyone goes through with him... he is just a mellow dog (plus I think the obedience classes help). Even with him being 18 months later this month, we are going to start agility classes in October.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

What is your goal with her? Will she just be a well-behaved family pet, or are you interested in obedience competitions or other dog sports? 

The reason why I ask, is that a good portion of competition basics is working on teaching your dog to focus around distractions. There are no distractions worth mentioning at home. And even the other places we train at around town or in front of stores or in parks - these don't prepare you or your dog for a trial. 

Depending on the program you choose to attend, you would be teaching your dog the foundation for novice obedience. It's not really that hard if you are attending classes and learning together with a group of other people the same level as you and have an instructor working with you. Training alone is a lot tougher on both the owner and dog.


----------



## Sadie's mum (Mar 1, 2012)

Rainheart said:


> I'd say do the obedience classes. I had Beamer in classes all throughout his life so far and especially through those teenage years. I really never experienced much of the teenage phase that everyone goes through with him... he is just a mellow dog (plus I think the obedience classes help). Even with him being 18 months later this month, we are going to start agility classes in October.


Thanks for this. She just occasionally gives me a blank stare when I ask her to lie down...she'll eventually do it, but she is hoping that I'll give up before she has actually does it (which, unfortunately for her, hasn't happened yet!).


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I have never had my dog in any obedience class and I have people tell me all the time what a great well behaved dog I have. I do train him in hunt an dwe train that everyday. It requires that he be off leash walk at a heel stay in sit until released I do not use any e-collaring and he needs to know to listen to me in the field as he is running around looking for that beloved bird. 

I think that if you have dedication to training your pup every day you do not need a class. As you stated your dad has/had gundogs so he understands a well behaved dog. I would work with your pup on your own. You can train in a number of areas which I think is better for the dog in the long run.

Good luck.


----------



## Sadie's mum (Mar 1, 2012)

Megora said:


> What is your goal with her? Will she just be a well-behaved family pet, or are you interested in obedience competitions or other dog sports?


My primary goal is for her to be a well-behaved family pet that I can trust to listen to me in a variety of situations and distractions, which is especially important living in a city. My dad strongly believes that dogs flourish when they have a "job", and I appreciate his advice, and so I had been thinking about doing agility or obedience or nose work when she got a little older. However, other than some online research, I hadn't gone much further in considering anything.


----------



## Sadie's mum (Mar 1, 2012)

General V said:


> I have never had my dog in any obedience class and I have people tell me all the time what a great well behaved dog I have. I do train him in hunt an dwe train that everyday. It requires that he be off leash walk at a heel stay in sit until released I do not use any e-collaring and he needs to know to listen to me in the field as he is running around looking for that beloved bird.
> 
> I think that if you have dedication to training your pup every day you do not need a class. As you stated your dad has/had gundogs so he understands a well behaved dog. I would work with your pup on your own. You can train in a number of areas which I think is better for the dog in the long run.
> 
> Good luck.


Sadly for me, my parents still live in the UK, while I'm now in Philly, so it's hard for me to use my dad's training tips with Sadie as often as I would like. He did (and still does) dedicate a huge amount of time to his dogs, and the payoff was well worth it. I am trying to increase the time I spend training her, but I think I probably need to step up even more. Do you have any tips or tried and true methods for goldens?


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Your dad is right a dog needs a job. I spend alot of time training my boy who turn 16mos on Sunday. I work him for a short time in the morning and then every evening we go out for about an 1 1/2hrs on tuesday and thursday he gets about 2 1/2 to 3hrs of training and saturday and about the same. I work him on leash heeling and off leash heeling all over the 2 different towns I go to. I live way out in the country so I feel it is important to get him out and about in town as much as possible. 
What areas do you want to work on first. It is important to have some kind of goal in mind before you start?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> then every evening we go out for about an 1 1/2hrs on tuesday and thursday he gets about 2 1/2 to 3hrs of training and saturday and about the same.


Holy cow. What are you training for that long a session?  

When I train Jacks, it's kinda important to keep the sessions down to at the most 20 minutes. If that. I actually will train shorter times than that now that we get consistent and solid results. If we get five minutes or three reps of perfection, we stop right there. I don't like making it longer than that because the dogs can get burned out. Even class times are only 45 minutes long.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Sadie's mum said:


> My primary goal is for her to be a well-behaved family pet that I can trust to listen to me in a variety of situations and distractions, which is especially important living in a city. My dad strongly believes that dogs flourish when they have a "job", and I appreciate his advice, and so I had been thinking about doing agility or obedience or nose work when she got a little older. However, other than some online research, I hadn't gone much further in considering anything.


You need no obedience training for Nose Work and I for one can recommend it highly. We are just finishing up in Level II and it is a fun activity that Tayla and I can do together. With a certified Nose Work instructor, no obedience is allowed in class so it is great for puppies. They just use their nose and it is all instinct. In fact dogs that have the hardest time with Nose Work are dogs that have lots of obedience training because they aren't used to thinking on their own. You will be amazed how quickly they advance and it's fun watching what a dog can do with their nose. Outside of class I think obedience is a must. Tayla has been through STARR puppy class and in another month or so we will be doing basic manners and then on to advanced and hopefully her CGC. She does sit, down, come, stay, touch, shake, circle right, twirl left, and finish.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Megora said:


> Holy cow. What are you training for that long a session?
> 
> When I train Jacks, it's kinda important to keep the sessions down to at the most 20 minutes. If that. I actually will train shorter times than that now that we get consistent and solid results. If we get five minutes or three reps of perfection, we stop right there. I don't like making it longer than that because the dogs can get burned out. Even class times are only 45 minutes long.


I am training BaWaaJige in hunt and when I do go to training it is 3hrs long sometimes longer but 3hrs is about the average. I work him on land and water on saturday and sundays that is why training is longer. I also throw in obedience work so I have a well behaved dog when I go to tests or shows. As I never leave Jige in a kennel at those things he is with me all the time.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Some of my best friends have been friends Ive met in dog classes...
Some of us are on our third and forth dogs...we have watched each new pup grow...and are there for support when the older dogs pass on....working around other dogs and with other handlers that you trust for support is priceless...
This is an advanced obed class...some of us are interested in comp...some SAR...some agility...some therapy dogs - all of us work toward good family pets.
Lots of us think of Wednesday nights as therapy - only MUCH cheaper then working with a therapist. 

Do you 'have to' go to class...no of course not...
However I find that some of the most valuable working/learning time is from 7-15/18 months - that is the age when you really get to cement the relationship that you built during puppyhood ...


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

The "dog needs a job" is something I've heard from a number of people who really know dogs. I would agree with the comments above of LibertyME. For us deciding what classes to take has been a combination of what classes are available, what's the quality of instruction, what fits with the dog's temperament, what would I enjoy? Factoring all those things in we've done CGC, therapy dog, and are getting into comp. obedience. I found it helpful to go to a trial or two before starting comp. obed. Seeing the Open and Utility teams was really inspiring to me, the rally events, not so much. Agility is amazing but I don't think we have what it takes. Hunt and field isn't readily available to us, plus I'm squeamish about dead birds etc. So think about your dog's temperament, your own interest and look into what's available. You may need to try a few different things before you hit on what's right for you.


----------



## Sadie's mum (Mar 1, 2012)

General V said:


> Your dad is right a dog needs a job. I spend alot of time training my boy who turn 16mos on Sunday. I work him for a short time in the morning and then every evening we go out for about an 1 1/2hrs on tuesday and thursday he gets about 2 1/2 to 3hrs of training and saturday and about the same. I work him on leash heeling and off leash heeling all over the 2 different towns I go to. I live way out in the country so I feel it is important to get him out and about in town as much as possible.
> What areas do you want to work on first. It is important to have some kind of goal in mind before you start?


Wow...that's so impressive. I unfortunately don't think that I have that opportunity in terms of time, right now at least. I think that I need to spend more time than I do currently though - and your post has nudged me in that direction even more.

I've mostly focused on walking well on a leash, and not pulling. I'm having a decent amount of success, that is, until she sees another dog that she recognizes! I'm learning to be very patient, and I'll not let her move another step until she's calmer and can focus on me. It's very slow going! I have several goals - I'd like to be able to let her off the leash and trust on a 100% reliable recall. I'd also like to teach her to heel off leash. I have a whistle and have been teaching her to lie down on the whistle, and I'd like to teach her to come back to a whistle as well. I think our biggest focus in the short term is improving her focus and attention back on to me.


----------



## Sadie's mum (Mar 1, 2012)

Tayla's Mom said:


> You need no obedience training for Nose Work and I for one can recommend it highly. We are just finishing up in Level II and it is a fun activity that Tayla and I can do together. With a certified Nose Work instructor, no obedience is allowed in class so it is great for puppies. They just use their nose and it is all instinct. In fact dogs that have the hardest time with Nose Work are dogs that have lots of obedience training because they aren't used to thinking on their own. You will be amazed how quickly they advance and it's fun watching what a dog can do with their nose. Outside of class I think obedience is a must. Tayla has been through STARR puppy class and in another month or so we will be doing basic manners and then on to advanced and hopefully her CGC. She does sit, down, come, stay, touch, shake, circle right, twirl left, and finish.


I've not heard of STARR. What is that? I'll definitely research if there are any nose work classes in Philly - thanks.


----------



## Sadie's mum (Mar 1, 2012)

TheZ's said:


> You may need to try a few different things before you hit on what's right for you.


I think that sums it up really well - I'll sign us up for one thing at a time and see what works for me and Sadie, and really step up the time I'm putting in on our training at home.


----------



## shallwemichele (Apr 28, 2012)

I have been thinking this through also. The conclusion I've come to is that a class can give me structure and motivation. I know I have to put in the time, whether or not I take a class. But I think I'm in a strange place where the "basics" are working well enough to enjoy life, and yet with more precision and things like a longer "down-stay" or improved recall or heeling off leash we'd have an even better time. I feel a bit stuck in this "working well enough" time, and a class might help me over it.


----------

